# "صلاة للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم"



## النهيسى (23 سبتمبر 2011)

*"صلاة للقديس يوحنا ذهبى الفم"*
*
ياربى لاتحرمنى من بركاتك السماوية

 يا سيدى خلص نفسى من العذاب الابدى

ياربى ان كنت قد اخطات اليك بالفكر او بالقول او بالفعل فسامحنى

 يا سيدى خلصنى من كل جهل ومن كل غفلة ومن صغر النفس وقساوة القلب

 يارب خلصنى من كل تجربة

يا سيدى انر قلبى الذى اظلمتة الشهوات الشيطانية

يا ربى اخطات اليك بكونى انسان فاصفح عنى لكونك الاله حسب تعطفاتك الجزيلة

لانك انت تعرف ضعف بشريتى

يا سيدى ارسل على نعمتك لتسندنى حتى امجد اسمك القدوس

 ياربى يسوع اكتب اسمى انا عبدك فى سفر الحياة وامنحنى نهاية مباركة

ياربى والهى حتى وان كنت لم اصنع شيئا صالحا امام عينيك

 فامنحنى يارب حسب نعمتك الغنية ان اصنع الصلاح امامك

ياسيدى انضح على قلبى ندى نعمتك

يا الة السماء والارض اذكرنى يا رب انا عبدك الخاطئ وغير الطاهر فى ملكوتك

 يا سيدى اقبل تويتى امامك

يا ربى لاتتركنى عنك

 يا سيدى خلصنى من التجارب

 يا ربى امنحنى فكرا نقيا

يا سيدى اعطنى دموع التوبة وتذكر الموت واحساس السلام

ياربى اعطنى حرصا لاعترف بخطاياى امامك

 يا سيدى امنحنى روح الطاعة ومشاركة الاخرين واحساس بهم

 ياربى امنحنى روح الثبات والقوة والوداعة

ياسيدى ازرع فى داخلى اصل كل البركات وعمق خوفك فى قلبى

 يا ربى تفضل وامنحنى ان احبك من كل قلبى ونفسى وان اطيع مشيئتك

 يا سيدى احمنى من كل انسان شرير وكل حسد الشياطين

 يا الله الذى يعرف ضعف بشريتنا حقق ذاتك فى داخلى انا الخاطئ لانك مبارك من الان والى الابد*​


----------



## angil sky (26 سبتمبر 2011)

امــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن
الرب يباركك استاذي ويبارك حياتك
وشكراا للبركه الكبيره
​


----------



## النهيسى (26 سبتمبر 2011)

angil sky قال:


> امــــــــــــــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــن
> الرب يباركك استاذي ويبارك حياتك
> وشكراا للبركه الكبيره
> ​


*شكرا للمرور الرائع جدا

يسوع يباركك أختى الغاليه





*​


----------



## اليعازر (26 سبتمبر 2011)

> *يا سيدى امنحنى روح الطاعة ومشاركة الاخرين واحساس بهم*



آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن

ربنا يباركك استاذنا


----------



## النهيسى (27 سبتمبر 2011)

اليعازر قال:


> آميـــــــــــــــــــــــن
> 
> ربنا يباركك استاذنا


شكرا جدااااا
 الرب يبارككك
 مرور رااااااائع جداااااا​


----------

